# waterproofing under threshold



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

About all you can do with that syle is set it in a bed of silicone caulking.

On an old house like that this style is far better and since an old house is almost never level this one can be adjusted to make up for it.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...A83FA1E786416169B6C&qpvt=adjustable+door+sill

Your also going to find the seal on the top of the one you bought is going to wear out and keep coming out of the track.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you are removing and replacing the door you can make an aluminum pan out of aluminum flashing to place under the door, any water will run back out instead of rotting the ceils and such. If you need instructions how to make a ceil pan let us know.


----------



## tnesbitt (Sep 4, 2012)

*waterproofing threshold*

Thanks JoeCaption and BigJim, for your suggestions. Sounds like our best option at this point is silicone caulk under new threshold, since we don't want to replace sill this summer -- cool, rainy weather coming. I had read about "vcor plus" on the "old house" site, but that comes in giant rolls. Next spring we'll be in position to replace sill and possibly door unit, but hope to get thru this year w/out water issues. The tiling in entryway worked out well (over plywood and Ditra). Thanks for tips.


----------

